
We are a startup, how should we provide support to our customers? - jnardiello
https://twitter.com/jnardiello/status/1040879576308690945
======
jnardiello
My biggest problem with Slack is: how do we make it fit with tickets and the
normal workflow? Also, if you don't reply real-time to customers you actually
frustrate them.

